# Hedstrom Power Ped Electro Drive Children's Bicycle.



## Kevin (Oct 8, 2015)

I have been trying to locate information on this electric bicycle via the internet and the Bicycle Museum of America but have been totally unsuccessful to date. Original promotional literature or instructions or anything re: the history of this bike would be appreciated. It runs great, has solid rubber tires, a "suicide" brake pedal and the throttle is the hand lever. Restoration is a possibility but need to know more first including potential value.
Thank you


----------



## bricycle (Oct 8, 2015)

Would be worth more as is than restored. Made by Hedstrom. 1980's?


----------

